
I’m Trying to Run for President, but the Democrats Won’t Let Me - bananaoomarang
https://medium.com/@lessig/i-m-trying-to-run-for-president-but-the-democrats-won-t-let-me-7860eac918f8
======
poelzi
Of course, both parties like status quo because both benefit from it. They
just don't realize that the empire is soon dead, the question is, will the
fall be bad or catastrophic.

------
ccvannorman
I like the words, what is my call to action?

